# Anyone using a plunge PC 890 base with dust pickup?



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

As soon as I get my new M12V this week, I expect to be using my PC 890 router mostly as a plunge router and I need to put together a dust collection solution for it. I plan to use a shop vac and found out that PC sells a hose that fits the outside of the dust port on the base of this base, but has anyone come up with a more cost effective solution. I don't need the hose - I just need some sort of a soft rubber elbow connection so I can transition from what appears to be around 2" outside diameter to the usual 2 1/2" shop vac hose size. Adapters I've seen are straight and hard plastic and that won't work with this base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
You may want to check out your auto parts store they may have something you can use some water pumps and rad.hoses are that big but going to 2 1/2" i.d. maybe hard one but they make tons of hoses for cars you just need to find one on the wall and cut out what you need from it,they also make rubber plugs that you put inside to fit the 2 1/2"" in.
(pre bent/molded rubber hoses ,auto. type)

Plus many tools, chop saws,radio arm saw, etc. come with a short molded hose that may work in your case, my DeWalt has one that just slides on and made to put the chips out to the side of the blade guard.


Hope this helps
Bj


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Paul Doyle here.
When you come up with your effective solution for dust collection with the PC 890 let us know. I Have an 890 and have as yet little success trying to keep dust off me and filling my shop. So outside it is for now. I used a shop-vac attached to the base, a Grizzly 2HP dust collection system and a JDS air filter system. I am still cleaning sawdust from all my machines, shelves, bench tops and tools. Thank heavens for proper dust masks and ear plugs and yes safety glasses. Thanks for your post. Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

This is what I came up with and it works great.... you can order the pickup from one of the many Freud dealers...


=============



Doyle said:


> Hi Paul Doyle here.
> When you come up with your effective solution for dust collection with the PC 890 let us know. I Have an 890 and have as yet little success trying to keep dust off me and filling my shop. So outside it is for now. I used a shop-vac attached to the base, a Grizzly 2HP dust collection system and a JDS air filter system. I am still cleaning sawdust from all my machines, shelves, bench tops and tools. Thank heavens for proper dust masks and ear plugs and yes safety glasses. Thanks for your post. Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

*PC 890 base with dust pickup*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Doyle
> 
> This is what I came up with and it works great.... you can order the pickup from one of the many Freud dealers...
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ That sure looks like a must have item - it gives me the I-NEEDS.
Thanks again and take care. Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Doyle

Here's just one more that will work also.
But you will need to drill and tap two small holes in the base to hold it in place.
Once you do that it's easy to put it on or take it off.. :
This one you can get from Sears parts center...

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...g/4570-model-320-17542-table-routing-6388.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html

==============


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob-

Did you have a source for those dust pickups from Freud? Just did a little quick research, not sucessful in locating a source yet. Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

The one I'm using in my PC came with the Freud FT2000E router I got ,it's a default item for that router , it's one items you would need to call a seller of the Freud routers or the parts service center in your town, maybe with some luck Charles M. ( a member of the forum ) he works for Freud, will see this post or you can drop him a PM and ask him to find you one and with some real luck he will just get you one. I'm sure it's just a dolllar item for him if that.... I'm sure all he needs to do is look up the part number and pull it,,, if not let me know and I will look up the part number in the manual then just make a call to the server center and get on on the way...

Same thing for the Sears vac.pickup...


==============


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

Also noticed your picture with the base attached, did you modify the plunge stop rod on your 890 base? Looks like the old 690 rod.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

That is the old 690 I use it on all my PC routers 
I just switch the base plates quick and easy when I need a vac.pick for a project. ( 3 screws and it done)

============



kp91 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Also noticed your picture with the base attached, did you modify the plunge stop rod on your 890 base? Looks like the old 690 rod.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*hose conecter's*



paulcomi said:


> As soon as I get my new M12V this week, I expect to be using my PC 890 router mostly as a plunge router and I need to put together a dust collection solution for it. I plan to use a shop vac and found out that PC sells a hose that fits the outside of the dust port on the base of this base, but has anyone come up with a more cost effective solution. I don't need the hose - I just need some sort of a soft rubber elbow connection so I can transition from what appears to be around 2" outside diameter to the usual 2 1/2" shop vac hose size. Adapters I've seen are straight and hard plastic and that won't work with this base.


go to any borg store's look for FURNCO they are rubber and lot's of combo's size's del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del schisler

Tell me more about "FURNCO" hose items PLEASE, how do they mount to the router ?, in what dept. do they keep them ?, price ?, plumbing supply parts ?


Thanks 
Bj 





del schisler said:


> go to any borg store's look for FURNCO they are rubber and lot's of combo's size's del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*furnco fittings*



bobj3 said:


> Hi del schisler
> 
> Tell me more about "FURNCO" hose items PLEASE, how do the mount to the router ?, in what dept. do they keep them ?, price ?, plumbing supply parts ?
> 
> ...


yes they are in the plumbing isle Ask if you get the right guy they will know where they are here is a link that show's some and a idea what they are del 

http://fernco.buyplumbing.net/store.php


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks del

But how do they mount (clamp) them to the router ??? , I had a guess that's what you where talking about I have used them to install or repair plumbing but I have not tried to used them on the router...just coulldn't find a way to mount them...


----------



## wanart (Aug 4, 2005)

Please tell me what a borg store is. Sorry to be so dense.

Art


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Art

I had to ask the 1st. time I saw it also... Home Depot (Big Orange Box outlet)



============


wanart said:


> Please tell me what a borg store is. Sorry to be so dense.
> 
> Art


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Make that Big Orange Retail Giant...BORG Lowe's is the Blue BORG.


----------

